# Squash borer worm- Let's try this...



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Let's try plain old exterior latex paint on a squash stalk and see if it keeps that dang worm from boring into the plant.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not sure about doing that. I'm mad at the bug too. But take it easy. I wouldn't eat the veggie after doing that. I plant squash every year & take what I get & when the bug takes over I'm done with it.
I get my fill of squash pretty quick. I've been eating it every meal lately & sure I'll take some more but latex paint no thanks.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

This is just an experiment. Lets see if a skin over the stalk keeps the worm out.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

I was thinking pine tar or something like that for next year. If the paint works, I'll give it a try.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

My dad keeps a bug zapper on at night to keep the moths under control, or is it a wasp that lays the eggs, not sure.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

chumy said:


> My dad keeps a bug zapper on at night to keep the moths under control, or is it a wasp that lays the eggs, not sure.


Its a moth that looks like a wasp. It hatches out of the ground in late May/ June and then flies around during the day and lays eggs at the base of the squash. When these eggs hatch, they form into larvae and bore into the stalk of the squash. Sevin dust works but you have to keep putting it on after rains.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> I'm not sure about doing that. I'm mad at the bug too. But take it easy. I wouldn't eat the veggie after doing that. I plant squash every year & take what I get & when the bug takes over I'm done with it.
> I get my fill of squash pretty quick. I've been eating it every meal lately & sure I'll take some more but latex paint no thanks.


 ^^^This^^^

Just plant an extra seed or two...rather than use an Aggie pistol. A few squash plants produces more fruit than most can eat. No need for extraordinary measures.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

I'm looking for a safe method of controlling the pest. When the worms invade, I lose maybe 30-40% of the potential of a squash crop. Harvest times get cut short by a month or more.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome, to the agony of growing squash. I have about 8 plants right now. There big & looking great. But I'm not getting much squash from them. I just take what I get & roll on.
I've killed a few bugs on them but not to bad. I just scratch my head & think this dang squash is a pain in the drain.
You might take larks advice plus when you see your plant covered with these bugs pull the plant & burn it quick. Make sure you cover it with latex paint to kill the bug & then burn it.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Rubberback said:


> Welcome, to the agony of growing squash. I have about 8 plants right now. There big & looking great. But I'm not getting much squash from them. I just take what I get & roll on.
> I've killed a few bugs on them but not to bad. I just scratch my head & think this dang squash is a pain in the drain.
> You might take larks advice plus when you see your plant covered with these bugs pull the plant & burn it quick. Make sure you cover it with latex paint to kill the bug & then burn it.


Well, the latex paint is just a test to see if coating the stalk with some type of material will keep the bug out. I'm not saying that the paint is a good or healthy idea. The idea here is to come up with something that is harmless, could be applied when the plant is near maturity, would be rainproof for about 2 months and that would coat the stalk to keep the larvae from entering.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

whiskey1 said:


> Well, the latex paint is just a test to see if coating the stalk with some type of material will keep the bug out. I'm not saying that the paint is a good or healthy idea. The idea here is to come up with something that is harmless, could be applied when the plant is near maturity, would be rainproof for about 2 months and that would coat the stalk to keep the larvae from entering.


I hear ya! Go for it. Try the pine tar I liked that idea. We're on your side bro. 
If they are infested in a plant its best to pull the plant . I always try to kill all the bugs too.
I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

I need some help from the group here. Pine tar is thick, but maybe neem oil or vegetable oil would thin it to a paint-like consistency. I have this idea for a few years, using mechanical means to fend off this bug vs chemical means. Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

If I was going to do this...and as I've expressed I don't think it is necessary at all, just plant more squash seeds every few days for continuous production....I would use a paste made out of oatmeal, much like the moonshiners use to seal their copper joints. 

Oatmeal would be far safer than paint or pine tar and I imagine would seal out the bugs. However, I'd just eat the oatmeal and plant another squash seed.

I would never eat a squash from a plant with paint or pine tar.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

What's that stuff they dip new metal parts in to keep it from rusting. Some type of liquid plastic. Need to find something flexible and not toxic.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

That rubber stuff you are talking about is expensive and really not sure whats in it. Need something totally organic, maybe like some kind of wax they use to coat apples.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm...oatmeal is totally organic, at least last I checked. If it holds in hot gas then it should keep a squash bug out.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Kaolin Clay (Surround WP is the brand name).


----------



## ATracker (Aug 30, 2010)

*I hate SVB!*

I agree with Rubberback and Meadowlark because there is nothing I have found to work when it comes to the Squash Vine Borer. I have tried growing summer squash, cantaloupes, pumpkins and winter squash with very poor results to the point I gave up and this year I did not plant any. 

I have tried the protecting the base but the larva will just crawl up to any untreated area and enter. I have pre treated the stems by injecting BT, put out the yellow tacky strips to catch the adult moths, scraped the eggs off the leaves and destroyed, cut out the larva and buried the stem and I tried growing any vine types vertical but in the long run I was lucky to get a 10-20 percent return for all my effort. 

I had limited space last year so I was only able to grow about ten to twelve plants total and had to replant three times. Although I just added an additional 10â€™x 5â€™ bed in a different area I could not resist so I started three honey dew melon plants but Iâ€™m not holding my breath. 

I wish you the best and keep us posted if something works!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I did what lark recommended I planted on different dates. So, my plants are at different stages. So, far knock on wood the bugs aren't that bad. I have killed some by squashing them LOL guess thats why they named it squash. 
I do have some cantalopes growing. Another hard plant to grow.
But as with the squash I do love a few lopes.
One good thing is I have chickens & they will eat dang near anything so if the lopes have no taste I give them to the birds.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> ....so if the lopes have no taste I give them to the birds.


 LOL...another good use for the chickens.

If we get a good rain or if the plants get water right before harvest, they will loose almost all the taste.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> LOL...another good use for the chickens.
> 
> If we get a good rain or if the plants get water right before harvest, they will loose almost all the taste.


I hear ya! Like I said nothing goes to waste. The birds don't care. They might but I don't speak bawk.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> One good thing is I have chickens & they will eat dang near anything so if the lopes have no taste I give them to the birds.


We also have chickens - a good thing if you have a garden. I let ours out of the cage every afternoon and shoo them towards the garden. I seem to have less of a bug problem than last year, but still have some problems.

The poop in the pen is good in the compost pile too.


----------

